

News Corp. Says It’s Ready To Sell MySpace - thankuz
http://mashable.com/2011/02/02/news-corp-selling-myspace/

======
pavel_lishin
I'm sure people are lining up around the block.

~~~
thankuz
They should have gotten out while they still had a user base. I wonder if they
would even get that much for their domain now? Not saying they're dead yet,
just saying.

